# Free Football Betting Tips: Fiorentina vs Inter Milan



## dannyg (Apr 13, 2010)

League: Italian Cup
Date: 13th April 2010
Team: Fiorentina vs Inter Milan
Analysis Match Preview and Highlights:  The Europe Average odds are giving 2.80 3.15 2.49, three odd is under possibility to open in this game. 1x2 fixed odd support Inter Milan give 0 with 0.75 water fee level. Macau is opening 2.42 3.20 2.55 with home team give 0 with 0.85 water fee level. Macau is more trends to home team for the Asian handicap odd. WilliamHill is open 2.70 3.00 2.40 then changed to 2.62 3.10 2.75 and SNAI is open 2.60 3.30 2.60. They are showing support level to home team and SNAI's 3.30 draw odd is slightly high. This is more support to open home or away this game.
Football betting strategy: Fiorentina is stable form with 3 consecutive unbeaten games; current team is very hard can qualify champions league and europa league with position now. Inter Milan is not perform at away sides with only 30% wins rate last 10 matches. In summary, Inter Milan is drop to second positions in the table, and they are going play Juventus coming weekend and Barcelona next weekday. so they may higher chance to give up this game, and this is also supported by current bookmaker's tendency.   
Soccer Tips 4U Prediction: Fiorentina (0)


----------



## aiko73 (Oct 5, 2010)

i really enjoyed that recent cup..my oh my..i think we had the best sits in otwn..i was hit by a ball haha that was really memorable..


----------

